# Trenchless pipe pusher Oregon Auction Link



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a Ditch Witch P40 pipe pusher / puller for auction On Wed. In Oregon. Probably will sell for around $1500
https://barnoneauction.proxibid.com...094372&title=Charles-Machine-P40-Push-Machine

It looks like it has 100 feet of rods so you just run the unit off of a mini excavator or a portable hydraulic power pak like a Stanley. Great for water line installations or even up to 6" sewer pipe bursting if it is a straight shot.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

only brought $1300


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea I bought it because it was so cheap, I don't need another one but it was practically free for how much you make on one job. Might post it up for sale when I get it back to the shop on Monday


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I figured you did.


----------

